# Amplificadores Integrados Phillips (Lista y Caracteristicas)



## Tomasito (Nov 5, 2007)

Esta es una lista de algunos amplificadores integrados de la marca Philips (TDAxxxx) con sus características principales, ordenados por aplicacion y por potencia.

For portable radio/audio equipment:
-----------------------------------Type No. 	RMS power (W) 		Supply (V) 	Package 	Remarks
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TDA1011 	6.5 			3.6 to 24 	SIL9MP 		Separate pre/power amplifiers
TDA1015 	4 			3.6 to 18 	SIL9MP 		Separate pre/power amplifiers
TDA1015T 	0.5 			3.6 to 12 	SO8 		Separate pre/power amplifiers
TDA1016 	2 			3.6 to 15 	DIP16 		Record/playback + ALC
TDA1308T 	2 × 0.06 (d = 0.1%) 	3 to 7 		SO8 		Stereo headphone driver
TDA7050(T) 	[0.15]/2 × 0.075 	1.6 to 6 	DIP8, SO8 	No peripheral components
TDA7052/ 	1 			3 to 18 	DIP8 		No peripheral components
TDA7053 	2 × 1 							No peripheral components
TDA7052A(AT)/ 	1(0.5) 			4.5 to 18 	DIP8, SO8 	DC volume control; 36 dB gain
TDA7052B(BT)								TDA7052A(AT) with 40 dB gain
TDA7053A(AT) 	2 × 1(2 × 0.5) 		4.5 to 18 	DIP16, SO16 	DC volume control; 40 dB gain
TDA7056/ 	3 			3 to 18 	SIL9MP 		No peripheral components
TDA7057Q 	2 × 3 					SIL13P 		No peripheral components
TDA7056A/ 	5 			4.5 to 18 	SIL9MP 		DC volume control; 36 dB gain
TDA7056B 								TDA7056A with 40 dB gain
TDA7057AQ 	2 × 5 			4.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		DC volume control; 40 dB gain
TDA8541(T) 	1 			2.2 to 18 	DIP8, SO8 	Few peripheral components
TDA8542(T) 	2 × 1 			2.2 to 18 	DIP16, SO16L 	Few peripheral components
TDA8543(T) 	2 			2.2 to 18 	DIP16, SO16 	Few peripheral components
TDA8547(T) 	2 × 1 			2.2 to 18 	DIP16, SO16L 	Standby per channel
TDA8551(T) 	1 			2.7 to 6 	DIP8, SO8 	Digital volume control
TDA8558(T) 	0.125 			1.8 to 18 	DIP8, SO8 	Power saving muting facility
TDA8559(T) 	0.035 			1.8 to 30 	DIP16, SO16 	Stereo headphone amplifier
Note to tables:Output powers are quoted at d = 10% unless stated otherwise and depend on supply voltage and loudspeaker
impedance. Figures in square brackets refer to performance in BTL configuration.============================================================================================================================For car radios/power boosters:
------------------------------Type No. 	RMS power (W) 		Supply (V) 	Package 	Remarks
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TDA1010A/ 	3.4 to 12 		6 to 24 	SIL9MP 		Separate pre/power amplifiers
TDA1020 								+ load dump prot., standby, HF limit
TDA1510AQ/ 	2 × 12[1 × 24] 		6 to 18 	SIL13P 		1-end/BTL, 26 - 50[32 - 56] dB gain
TDA1515BQ 								TDA1510AQ with LS protection
TDA1516BQ/ 	2 × 12[1 × 24] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		2 × 1-end/1 × BTL, 20[26] dB gain
TDA1516CQ/ 								TDA1516BQ but BTL only
TDA1518BQ 								TDA1516BQ with 40[46] dB gain
TDA1517(P)/ 	2 × 6 			8.5 to 18 	SIL9MP, DIP18 	20 dB gain
TDA1519 								TDA1517 with 40 dB gain
TDA1519A/ 	2 × 11[1 × 22] 		8.5 to 17.5 	SIL9P 		2 × 1-end/1 × BTL, 40[46] dB gain
TDA1519B 	2 × 6[1 × 12] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL9MP
TDA1552Q/ 	[2 × 22] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		Dual BTL amplifiers, [26] dB gain
TDA1553Q/ 								TDA1552Q with LS protection
TDA1553CQ/ 								TDA1553Q with CMOS mode switch
TDA1557Q 								TDA1553Q with [46] dB gain
TDA1554Q/ 	4 × 11[2 × 22] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL17P 		1-end/BTL, 20[26] dB gain
TDA1555Q/ 								TDA1554Q with distortion detector
TDA1558Q 								TDA1554Q with 40[46] dB gain
TDA1556Q 	[2 × 22] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL17P 		Dual BTL, diff. inputs, [26] dB gain
TDA1560Q 	[40] 			8 to 18 	SIL17P 		BTL class-H amplifier, [30] dB gain
TDA1561Q 	2 × 23 			6 to 18 	DBS13P 		Automatic switching to high-power 
									mode when needed
TDA8560Q/ 	[2 × 40] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		Dual BTL amplifiers. [40] dB gain
TDA8563Q/ 								TDA8560Q with [26] dB gain
TDA8563AQ 								TDA8563Q with 2.2% THD 
									(10% with TDA8563Q)
TDA8561Q/ 	4 × 12[2 × 24] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL17P 		4 × 1-end/dual BTL, 20[26] dB gain
TDA8564Q 								TDA8561Q with 40[46] dB gain
TDA8562Q/ 	4 × 12 			8.5 to 18 	SIL17P 		4 × 1-end amplifier, 20 dB gain
TDA8565Q 								TDA8562Q with 40 dB gain
TDA8566Q 	2 × 25 			8.5 to 18 	DBS17P 		Differential inputs
TDA8567Q/ 	4 × 25 			8.5 to 18 	DBS23P 		Quad BTL amplifier, 4 ? load, [26] dB gain
TDA8568Q/ 								TDA8567Q with [40] dB gain
TDA8569Q 								TDA8567Q driving 2 ? load
TDA8574(T) 	dual line driver 	6 to 12 	DIP16, SO16 	Class H high output level
TDA8576T 	dual line driver 	6 to 12 	SO16 		Class H high output level
TDA8577/ 	dual line driver 	5 to 18 	SIL9MP 		Completely separated inputs
TDA8578(T)/ 						DIP16, SO16 	Completely separated inputs
TDA8579(T) 						DIP8, SO8 	Inverting inputs linked
Note to tables:Output powers are quoted at d = 10% unless stated otherwise and depend on supply voltage and loudspeaker
impedance. Figures in square brackets refer to performance in BTL configuration.============================================================================================================================For mains-powered systems including hi-fi and TV sound:
-------------------------------------------------------Type No. 	RMS power (W) 		Supply (V) 	Package 	Remarks
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TDA1013B 	4 to 10 		10 to 40	SIL9MP 		DC volume control
TDA1514A 	50 (d = 0.1%) 		15 to 60 	SIL9P 		Super hi-fi, 20 - 46 dB gain
TDA1521A/ 	2 × 6 (d = 0.5%) 	15 to 42 	SIL9MP 		Automatic mute; hi-fi
TDA2615 								TDA1521A with extra mute pin
TDA1521(Q)/ 	2 × 12 (d = 0.5%)	15 to 42 	SIL9P 		Automatic mute; hi-fi
TDA2616(Q) 								TDA1521(Q) with extra mute pin
TDA2611A 	4 to 10 		6 to 35 	SIL9MP 		Adjustable input impedance
TDA2613/ 	6 (d = 0.5%) 		15 to 42 	SIL9MP 		Automatic mute; hi-fi
TDA2614 								TDA2613 with extra mute pin
Note to tables:Output powers are quoted at d = 10% unless stated otherwise and depend on supply voltage and loudspeaker
impedance. Figures in square brackets refer to performance in BTL configuration.
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/**************************************************************************************************************************/
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////Very low power (less than 1 W):
-------------------------------Type No. 	RMS power (W) 		Supply (V) 	Package 	Remarks 			Application
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TDA8574(T) 	dual line driver 	6 to 12 	DIP16, SO16 	Class H high output level 	c, m
TDA8576T 	dual line driver 	6 to 12 	SO16 		Class H high output level 	c, m
TDA8577 	dual line driver 	5 to 18 	SIL9MP 		Completely separated inputs 	c, m
TDA8578(T) 	dual line driver 	5 to 18 	DIP16, SO16 	Completely separated inputs 	c, m
TDA8579(T) 	dual line driver 	5 to 18 	DIP8, SO8 	Inverting inputs linked 	c, m
TDA8559(T) 	0.035 			1.8 to 30 	DIP16, SO16 	Stereo headphone amplifier 	p
TDA1308T 	2 × 0.06 (d = 0.1%) 	3 to 7 		SO8 		Stereo headphone driver 	p, c, m
TDA7050(T) 	[0.15]/2 × 0.075 	1.6 to 6 	DIP8, SO8 	No peripheral components 	p
TDA1015T 	0.5 			3.6 to 12 	SO8 		Separate pre/power amplifiers 	p
============================================================================================================================
Low power (1 W to 5 W):
-----------------------Type No. 	RMS power (W) 		Supply (V) 	Package 	Remarks 			Application
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TDA8558(T) 	0.125 			1.8 to 18 	DIP8, SO8 	Power saving muting facility 	p, m
TDA7052A(AT)/ 	1(0.5) 			4.5 to 18 	DIP8, SO8 	DC volume control; 36 dB gain 	p, m
TDA7052B(BT) 								TDA7052A(AT) with 40 dB gain
TDA7052/ 	1 			3 to 18 	DIP8 		No peripheral components 	p, m
TDA7053 	2 × 1 					DIP16 		No peripheral components
TDA8541(T) 	1 			2.2 to 18 	DIP8, SO8 	Few peripheral components 	p, m
TDA8551(T) 	1 			2.7 to 6 	DIP8, SO8 	Digital volume control 		p, m
TDA8542(T) 	2 × 1 			2.2 to 18 	DIP16, SO16L 	Few peripheral components 	p, m
TDA7053A(AT) 	2 × 1(2 × 0.5) 		4.5 to 18 	DIP16, SO16 	DC volume control; 40 dB gain 	p, m
TDA8543(T) 	2 			2.2 to 18 	DIP16, SO16 	Few peripheral components 	p, m
TDA8547(T) 	2 × 1 			2.2 to 18 	DIP16, SO16L 	Standby per channel 		p, m
TDA1016 	2 			3.6 to 15 	DIP16 		Record/playback + ALC 		p, m
TDA7056/ 	3 			3 to 18 	SIL9MP 		No peripheral components 	p, m
TDA7057Q 	2 × 3 					SIL13P 		No peripheral components
TDA1015 	4 			3.6 to 18 	SIL9MP 		Separate pre/power amplifiers p, m
TDA7057AQ 	2 × 5 			4.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		DC volume control; 40 dB gain p, m
TDA7056A/ 	5 			4.5 to 18 	SIL9MP 		DC volume control; 36 dB gain p, m
TDA7056B 								TDA7056A with 40 dB gain


Note to tables:Output powers are quoted at d = 10% unless stated otherwise and depend on supply voltage and loudspeaker
impedance. Figures in square brackets refer to performance in BTL configuration. Application areas: 
c = car radios/power boosters, m = mains-powered equipment, p = portable radio/audio equipment. 

============================================================================================================================

Medium power (6 W to 12 W):
---------------------------

Type No. 	RMS power (W) 		Supply (V) 	Package 	Remarks 				Application
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TDA1010A/ 	3.4 to 12 		6 to 24 	SIL9MP 		Separate pre/power amplifiers 		c, m
TDA1020 								+ load dump prot., standby, HF limit
TDA1013B 	4 to 10 		10 to 40 	SIL9MP 		DC volume control 			m
TDA2611A 	4 to 10 		6 to 35 	SIL9MP 		Adjustable input impedance 		m
TDA2613/ 	6 (d = 0.5%) 		15 to 42 	SIL9MP 		Automatic mute; hi-fi 			m
TDA2614 								TDA2613 with extra mute pin
TDA1011 	6.5 			3.6 to 24 	SIL9MP 		Separate pre/power amplifiers 		p, m
TDA1517(P)/ 	2 × 6 			6 to 18 	SIL9MP, DIP18 	20 dB gain 				c, m
TDA1519 								TDA1517 with 40 dB gain
TDA1521A/ 	2 × 6 (d = 0.5%) 	15 to 42 	SIL9MP 		Automatic mute; hi-fi 			m
TDA2615 								TDA1521A with extra mute pin
TDA1521(Q)/ 	2 × 12 (d = 0.5%) 	15 to 42 	SIL9P 		Automatic mute; hi-fi 			m
TDA2616(Q) 								TDA1521(Q) with extra mute pin


============================================================================================================================


High power (more than 12 W):
----------------------------

Type No. 	RMS power (W) 		Supply (V) 	Package 	Remarks 				Application
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TDA1519A/ 	2 × 11[1 × 22] 		8.5 to 17.5 	SIL9P 		2 × 1-end/1 × BTL, 40[46] dB gain 	c, m
TDA1519B 	2 × 6[1 × 12] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL9MP
TDA1554Q/ 	4 × 11[2 × 22] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL17P 		1-end/BTL, 20[26] dB gain 		c
TDA1555Q/ 								TDA1554Q with distortion detector
TDA1558Q 								TDA1554Q with 40[46] dB gain
TDA1510AQ/ 	2 × 12[1 × 24] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		1-end/BTL, 26 - 50[32 - 56] dB gain 	c
TDA1515BQ 								TDA1510AQ with LS protection
TDA1516BQ/ 	2 × 12[1 × 24] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		2 × 1-end/1 × BTL, 20[26] dB gain 	c
TDA1516CQ/ 								TDA1516BQ but BTL only
TDA1518BQ 								TDA1516BQ with 40[46] dB gain
TDA8562Q/ 	4 × 12 			8.5 to 18 	SIL17P 		4 × 1-end amplifier, 20 dB gain 	c
TDA8565Q 								TDA8562Q with 40 dB gain
TDA8561Q/ 	4 × 12[2 × 24] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL17P 		4 × 1-end/dual BTL, 20[26] dB gain 	c
TDA8564Q 								TDA8561Q with 40[46] dB gain
TDA1552Q/ 	[2 × 22] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		Dual BTL amplifiers, [26] dB gain 	c
TDA1553Q/ 								TDA1552Q with LS protection
TDA1553CQ/ 								TDA1553Q with CMOS mode switch
TDA1557Q 								TDA1553Q with [46] dB gain
TDA1556Q 	[2 × 22] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL17P 		Dual BTL, diff. inputs, [26] dB gain 	c
TDA1561Q 	2 × 23 			6 to 18 	DBS13P 		Automatic switching to high- 		c, m
									power mode
TDA8566Q	2 × 25 			8.5 to 18 	DBS17P 		Diagnostic outputs 			c
TDA8567Q/ 	4 × 25 			8.5 to 18 	DBS23P 		Quad BTL amplifier, 4 ? load, 
									[26] dB gain 				c
TDA8568Q/ 								TDA8567Q with [40] dB gain 		c
TDA8569Q 								TDA8567Q driving 2 ? loads 		c
TDA1560Q 	[40] 			8 to 18 	SIL17P 		BTL class-H amplifier, [30] dB gain 	c, m
TDA8560Q/ 	[2 × 40] 		8.5 to 18 	SIL13P 		Dual BTL amplifiers. [40] dB gain 	c
TDA8563Q/ 								TDA8560Q with [26] dB gain
TDA8563AQ 								TDA8563Q with 2.2% THD
TDA1514A 	50 (d = 0.1%) 		15 to 60 	SIL9P 		Super hi-fi, 20 - 46 dB gain 		m


Note to tables:Output powers are quoted at d = 10% unless stated otherwise and depend on supply voltage and loudspeaker
impedance. Figures in square brackets refer to performance in BTL configuration. Application areas: c = car radios/power boosters, 
m = mains-powered equipment, p = portable radio/audio equipment. 



////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/**************************************************************************************************************************/
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


INDEX OF AUDIO AMPLIFIER ICS:
-----------------------------

Type number 			Description 							Application*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TDA1010A/1020 			Preamplifier plus 3.4 to 12 W power amplifier 			c, m
TDA1011 			6.5 W amplifier 						p, m
TDA1013B 			4 W to 10 W amplifier with DC volume control 			m
TDA1015 			4 W amplifier 							p, m
TDA1015T 			500 mW amplifier 						p
TDA1016 			2 W power and record/playback preamplifier 			p, m
TDA1308T 			2 × 60 mW headphone/line output driver 				p, c, m
TDA1510AQ/1515BQ 		24 W BTL or 2 × 12 W amplifiers 				c
TDA1514A 			50 W high-performance hi-fi amplifier 				m
TDA1516BQ/1516CQ/1518BQ 	24 W BTL or 2 × 12 W amplifiers 				c
TDA1517(P)/1519 		2 × 6 W amplifiers 						c, m
TDA1519A/1519B 			22 W BTL or 2 × 11 W/12 W BTL or 2 × 6 W amplifiers 		c, m
TDA1521(Q)/2616(Q) 		2 × 12 W hi-fi amplifiers 					m
TDA1521A/2615 			2 × 6 W hi-fi amplifiers 					m
TDA1552Q/1553Q/1553CQ/1557Q 	2 × 22 W BTL amplifiers 					c
TDA1554Q/1555Q/1558Q 		2 × 22 W BTL or 4 × 11 W amplifiers 				c
TDA1556Q 			2 × 22 W BTL amplifier with differential inputs 		c
TDA1560Q 			40 W class-H amplifier 						c, m
TDA1561Q 			2 × 23 W high-efficiency power amplifier 			c, m
TDA2611A 			4 W to 10 W amplifier 						m
TDA2613/2614 			6 W hi-fi amplifiers 						m
TDA7050(T) 			150 mW BTL or 2 × 75 mW low-voltage amplifier 			p
TDA7052/7053 			1 W/2 × 1 W BTL amplifiers 					p, m
TDA7052A(AT)/7052B(BT) 		1 W/0.5 W BTL amplifier with DC volume control 			p, m
TDA7053A(AT) 			2 × 1 W/0.5 W BTL amplifier with DC volume control 		p, m
TDA7056/7057Q 			3 W/2 × 3 W BTL amplifiers 					p, m
TDA7056A/7056B 			5 W BTL amplifier with DC volume control 			p, m
TDA7057AQ 			2 × 5 W BTL amplifier with DC volume control 			p, m
TDA8541(T) 			1 W BTL amplifiers 						p, m
TDA8542(T) 			2 × 1 W BTL amplifiers 						p, m
TDA8543(T) 			2 W BTL amplifiers 						p, m
TDA8547(T) 			2 × 1 W BTL amplifiers with standby selection 			p, m
TDA8551(T) 			1 W BTL amplifiers with digital volume control 			p, m
TDA8558(T) 			Low-voltage BTL mono amplifiers 				p, m
TDA8559(T) 			Low-voltage BTL stereo amplifiers 				p
TDA8560Q/8563Q/8563AQ 		2 × 40 W BTL amplifier with diagnostics 			c
TDA8561Q/8564Q 			2 × 24 W/4 × 7 W amplifier with diagnostics 			c
TDA8562Q/8565Q 			4 × 12 W amplifier with diagnostics 				c
TDA8566Q 			2 × 25 W BTL power amplifier with differential inputs 		c
TDA8567Q/8568Q/8569Q 		4 × 25 W BTL amplifiers 					c
TDA8574(T) 			Dual common-mode rejection differential line drivers 		c, m
TDA8577 			Dual common-mode rejection differential line driver 		c, m
TDA8576T 			Dual common-mode rejection differential line driver 		c, m
TDA8578(T) 			Dual common-mode rejection differential line driver 		c, m
TDA8579(T) 			Dual common-mode rejection differential line receiver 		c, m



* c = car radios/power boosters, m = mains-powered equipment, p = portable radio/audio equipment


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/**************************************************************************************************************************/
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



Application Notes and Leaflets:
-------------------------------
The following Philips Semiconductors Application Notes relat-
ing to audio amplifiers are available:


1. “TDA1013B Audio amplifier with DC volume control”
Philips Semiconductors Application Note NBA/AN9005.

2. “Recorder IC TDA1016 for portable applications” Philips
Semiconductors Application Note NBA8301.

3. “TDA1514A Hi-fi power amplifiers” Philips Semiconductors
Application Note NBA/AN8911.

4. “Audio power ICs for car radios” Philips Semiconductors
Application Note NBA9001 (ordering code: 9398 07830011).

5. “TDA1551Q, TDA1554Q, TDA1555Q and TDA1558Q
audio power amplifiers for car radio” Philips Semiconductors
Application Note NBA/AN9202.

6. “TDA1552Q/53(A)Q, TDA1556Q and TDA1557Q double
BTL amplifiers” Philips Semiconductors Application Note
NBA/AN9013.

7. “TDA1556Q 2 × 22 W BTL amplifier with differential
inputs” Philips Semiconductors Leaflet.

8. “Economic 6 W hi-fi audio amplifier for mains-fed applica-
tions” Philips Semiconductors Application Note NBA/AN8902.

9. “TDA2614: economic 6.5 W hi-fi audio amplifier for mains-
fed applications” Philips Semiconductors Application Note
NBA/AN9109.

10. “6.5 W stereo hi-fi audio amplifier for mains-fed applica-
tions” Philips Semiconductors Application Note NBA/AN9110.

11. “12 W stereo hi-fi audio amplifier (20 W BTL)” Philips
Semiconductors Application Note NBA/AN9205.

12. “TDA7052A; 1 W BTL mono audio amplifier with DC vol-
ume control” Philips Semiconductors Application Note NBA/AN9207.

13. “TDA7052/7053: 1 W componentless BTL mono/stereo
audio amplifiers” Philips Semiconductors Application Note
NBA8907 (ordering code: 9398 068 10011).

14. “TDA7056A; 3 W BTL mono audio amplifier with DC 
volume control” Philips Semiconductors Application Note 
NBA/AN9208.

15. “3 W mono BTL audio amplifier” Philips Semiconductors
Application Note NBA/AN9009.

16. “TDA7057 3 W componentless BTL stereo audio amplifier”
Philips Semiconductors Application Note NBA/AN9009.

17. “TDA1560Q power lifting amplifier (class-H)” Philips
Semiconductors Application Note NBA/AN9206.



////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/**************************************************************************************************************************/
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



Fuente:
-------
Audio power amplifiers
Designer’s guide - October 1996
Philips

Datasheets:
-----------
http://www.semiconductors.philips.com

Copyright:
----------
© 2007 By DriX
E-Mail/MSN Messenger:	tomas_ke@hotmail.com (In English y en Español)
Cell Phone:		+54-2324-646213
Argentina


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Exelente el trabajo que te has tomado !


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 5, 2007)

hola amigo!excelente tu aporte!me podrias pasar el PDF de "Designer’s guide - October 1996"?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 6, 2007)

En realidad no fue tanto trabajo, creo que lo hice en 30 minutos. Y lo hice para facilitarme la vida un poco 
Estoy diseñando un cabezal para bajo (pre y amplificador) y con esa pequeña guía es más facil 
Cuando termine el cabezal y lo pruebe lo subo así pueden montarlo ustedes también. Usa JFETs en el pre para tener muy poco ruido, y en la etapa de potencia creo que voy a usar el TDA1562Q que tira unos 70W. La fuente de alimentación es la de una PC AT común y corriente, de 200w. Tiene proteccion contra cortocircuitos y sobrecarga, es barata, y es liviana porque es switching (conmutada).
Aparentemente el PDF del "Designer’s guide - October 1996" está en el post  si alguién necesita otros (RF, Video, etc) pidamelos que los subo, ese es especificamente de Amplificadores de Audio.


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 7, 2007)

hola amigo!si vas a usar el TDA1562Q te recomiendo que mires bien el link que te voy a pasar, trata sobre este integrado y los problemas que hemos tenido con este integrado. ten cuidado porque los 70W que produce son pico y con mucha distorsion, creo que la potencia real de los graves no supera los 25w pero es un integrado que tiene una buena calidad de sonido

aqui va el link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Nov 12, 2007)

UUUUUUUUUHHHHHHH, que bien me hubiera venido si lo veia una hora antes este post.
Acabo de buscar en google las hojas de datos de todos los TDA que tengo porque no sabia para que eran. y ahora que termino encuentro esto.
Muy bueno, espero que no le pase a otro como a mi


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

La serie TDA está muy bien, pero se han pasado con ellos.
Hoy en día abres una tele y te encuentras 2 TDA de 40 pines y el flyback


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 15, 2010)

concuerdo con elosciloscopio, pero la electrónica no se trata de eso, de integrar soluciones.
gracias TOMASITO que gran lista, no tenia ni idea de la cantidad de I.C. de la holandesa phillips, 
ADIÓS.


----------



## eduardo racu (Mar 15, 2010)

es de mucha utilidad cuando uno quiere armar un amplificador


----------



## lucho1975 (Mar 29, 2010)

Muy buen el aporte, la verdad que me vino como anillo al dedo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 29, 2010)

no quiero desentonar pero ya lo habia visto en los foros aunque no recuerdo donde, aun asi que chevere


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

Créeme que es la primera vez que veo este tema del compañero Drix.
Es muy buen trabajo
Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUyeluPptxI



Tacatomon dijo:


> ...es la primera vez que veo este tema del compañero *Drix.*


Mismo tono para: Tomasito, se dice Tomasito


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

Je, parece que ya me cacharon queriendo revivir muertos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 30, 2010)

que si lo he visto hasta tengo el pdf ese, es mas creo que ese tema lo puso andres cuenca, (que conste que no dije li-ion)


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 24, 2010)

alguien tiene el esquema para hacer un amplificador con el TDA1517P


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 25, 2010)

corallo, usa el que viene en el datsheet:   http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/19200/PHILIPS/TDA1517P.html


----------



## nicolasxd (Oct 1, 2011)

cual es el mejor de estos integrados para realizar un amplificador mono para auto, es para tirar un woofer de 15" de 80w marca xpro.. tiene que funcionar si o si con 12 volts 65 aperes, porque va conectado a bateria del auto.. cual me recomiendan con los mejores bajos ?? saludos!!


----------

